# 11 missing passenger planes



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

I must say im a bit agitated and really don't know what to think.

look at france, look at Brittan being overran by islamists. why aren't we protecting the boarder? drawing down the size of the military. why is everyone standing there worrying about being PC- the lawmakers... what's the pay off?

now, missing planes- how does one swipe a plane and nobody says nothing? nobody knows anything? I don't understand why nothing is being said or done.
I just don't. im anxious, and bewondered. I don't get it.

BREAKING: Islamist Militants In Libya Have Stolen Commercial Airliners, At Least 11 Are? |


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Because there are larger forces at work besides Gov'ts. I think there may be a widespread yet close knit community of individuals taking steps to make things happen. In some ways I welcome it.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

muslims. im really trying to understand why good sense isn't being used. look at the little gal that was suspended for saying "bless you" to her class mate. does nobody have any sense? do libs really believe they will be spared and get to walk away with their heads? 

is it a good thing that isis is beheading journalists? so finally the enemedia will cover how crummy these folks are?


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Nothing will change until the admin does. Once a Right winger is in office they will back off, just as Iran did with Ron Reagan. We are not thin spread as we were 2-3 years ago. We now also have a million plus combat vets who are more than likely armed here. Something bad is coming. I am just not concerned about where or when because I do not know. But there won't be an invasion and sadly but maybe needed there will be another holocaust, but it will be Muslims


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Having the plane is one thing, . . . getting it across the Atlantic pond may prove much more daunting a task, . . . especially with satellites, radar, etc. . . . putting the watch on things out there.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

*holy SHIT!!!*

If its just 11 planes that's at least 1 plane for every major western country, add a dirty nuke, or some chemical weapons and its a disaster waiting to happen ....

"But its likely they will be used in Africa" OK time to ignore this threat too (major sarcasm)


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm sitting in our airline ops center right now and this has been the topic of conversation off and on all evening! Planes just don't disappear, WTF?
We all know about MAS370 but 11 more? I'd like to get a list of what type of aircraft those 11 were! So far the only plane with range to do pretty much want anyone wants to do is the missing 777.
I was looking at the Atlantic plotting chart tonight and it is amazing how much of the Atlantic north, central, and south is non-radar! Stay tuned!


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Very nice to know SDF


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

SDF880 said:


> I'm sitting in our airline ops center right now and this has been the topic of conversation off and on all evening! Planes just don't disappear, WTF?
> We all know about MAS370 but 11 more? I'd like to get a list of what type of aircraft those 11 were! So far the only plane with range to do pretty much want anyone wants to do is the missing 777.
> I was looking at the Atlantic plotting chart tonight and it is amazing how much of the Atlantic north, central, and south is non-radar! Stay tuned!


From lybia (where the planes are) with min load (no passengers just a WMD) would planes as small as a 727 be enough to reach the USA, Pacific and the UK?? or will it need some modifications??


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

727 from Libya can hit all of Europe, possibly run out of fuel and crash on the east coast


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Jeep said:


> 727 from Libya can hit all of Europe, possibly run out of fuel and crash on the east coast


That's a fully loaded or empty plane?? There is a big difference


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

727 empty, but I am not an expert, just fly alot


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Jeep said:


> 727 empty, but I am not an expert, just fly alot


Well I doubt they would all be that plane, but playing with assumptions, highly likely it would be a common aircraft like that...

But your numbers make enough sense, but
Asks another question, what would the smallest unmodified Boeing civilian aircraft with the range to be a real threat from Africa


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

My guess is they will either show up embedded in buildings all over Europe or be repainted and sold off at a discount (maybe to Malaysia Air since they seem to be down a few planes at the moment) to buy more traditional arms.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Jeep said:


> Very nice to know SDF


Google "MNPS airspace" The map shown almost all of it is non radar environment and old time HF position reports
are still being used. The map shown pretty much extends on down thru the central and southern Atlantic. Same thing
in the Pacific and Indian ocean. All of our planes have INS, GPS, SATCOM, etc, but Air Traffic Control still does not use GPS
for spacing/tracking in non-radar environment, it's coming!

I'm concerned one of these planes and maybe the missing 777 will use this non-radar airspace and be able to sneak up 
on us quick and even when they do hit radar environment down low with transponders off will ATC even see them? A primary target will show if they are high enough.
I hope we have some sort of AWACS coverage out there right now and especially on 9/11 but what will they be able to see on an aircraft down low
and transponders off, a primary target? Any AWACS crewmembers past and present here maybe can answer some of that?


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> If its just 11 planes that's at least 1 plane for every major western country, add a dirty nuke, or some chemical weapons and its a disaster waiting to happen ....
> 
> "But its likely they will be used in Africa" OK time to ignore this threat too (major sarcasm)


But... wait... I'm in Africa....


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> From lybia (where the planes are) with min load (no passengers just a WMD) would planes as small as a 727 be enough to reach the USA, Pacific and the UK?? or will it need some modifications??


Various models and fuel tank capacity of 727 I'd say no. I have made Hawaii from the west coast USA with a 727-200ADV and that was with aux tanks and that is about as far as you can go with approved mods and light payload + reserves. Libya to Europe different story, stay tuned!


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I just read a post 2 Airbus A330 and 1 A340 aircraft are in the missing aircraft mix. Any model of those 2 types has trans Atlantic range! 
I hope this isn't true and some crazy internet hoax!


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Both Airbus types have ranges in excess of 5000 Nautical Miles.


----------



## Alpha Mike Foxtrot (Sep 2, 2014)

When I see things like this, I stop and think. And I try to think like the bad guys might think. And I picture myself as an extremely well funded type of bad guy on a world scene. I'm pretty sure I could snap my fingers and have operational, albeit outdated, military jets from any one of 7 countries in the region. That being said, commercial aircraft would be many times easier and cheaper to obtain. I mean, if Bill Gates wanted a 777, could he not just purchase one? Brand new....let alone used? There are fields of these things sitting around the world that have not been "recycled" yet. A small, well funded team could have several decommissioned commercial airliners ready to fly in a few months. Slapping something together to suit their evil purposes is way easier than trying to actually put one back into service. It wouldn't take much.

How large of an aircraft does one of these bad guys have to have to carry whatever nasty payload they want? How many weeks of work in a secret hangar would it take to increase the fuel capacity of any given airplane?


I'm just sayin'.....getting the planes is the easy part. I expect them to have several at their disposal at any given time. Getting them to their destination is the daunting task. Why is it I seldom hear of them attempting this and failing? Every other month should we not hear of how these planes are being shot down all over the world as these terrorists are trying to fly planes onto targets? I hear about flights that seem to disappear or crash on their own though, don't I? Hmmmm?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

My guess is that they are somewhere in North Africa. Even if someone in that sparsely populated area saw one or more of the jets and recognized what it was, they could only spread the word as far as they could yell. Most of the world is not covered by radar. Many places it is only intermittent or kept on and tracking something if bribed to do so. Sneaking these things around and avoiding detection isn't as big a deal as some suppose. I am sure that the intended end use is part of some fiendish plot in which the pilot screams Alla Akbar prior to impact or payload delivery .


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I remember a story years ago about some people who got into lax and pulled out the wheel chocks and an airplane rolled over to the highway. 

I also remember reading about jet airplane repossession. Like the repo man for jets. When the airline dont pay the bank. 

It's going to be a hard thing to hide if they start loading up thousands of gallons of fuel. And I don't think people can keep thier mouth shut enough for an attack like this.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

James m said:


> It's going to be a hard thing to hide if they start loading up thousands of gallons of fuel. And I don't think people can keep thier mouth shut enough for an attack like this.


Unless said group also controls an airport or two.. or more. The planes missing were removed after ISIL/ISIS to control of an airport... not knowing airport procedures I'm sure it wouldn't be to hard to remove fuel while they also removed the planes....


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> Having the plane is one thing, . . . getting it across the Atlantic pond may prove much more daunting a task, . . . especially with satellites, radar, etc. . . . putting the watch on things out there.
> 
> May God bless,
> Dwight


Agrees 100% - If 1 cargo plan was stolen in the US I would be worried. Getting a plane from Libya to the US unseen is highly improbable.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

They are likely going to see it from above. Or someone will say something.
I think they would also need to get it back to the miles long runway it needs to get off of the ground with full load of fuel.
I also remember there were a lot of planes going missing from Africa apparently theres a black market for stolen aircraft.


----------



## Alpha Mike Foxtrot (Sep 2, 2014)

Yeah, that's the problem.  These out of the way airfields have their own runways, hangars, and fuel depots. The locals are used to seeing fuel tankers coming and going. Who's to say if the fuel is going into 10 planes in a month or one plane in an hour. These are terrorists we are dealing with. Between payoffs and threats, they have a way of keeping mouths shut. They have too much man power and resources. They take hush-hush hostages or just flat out shoot people to get their way. When everyone in a given family tree equates to half a box of belt fed ammo, there are very few who will choose to be a hero and blow the whistle. The only solution is to have deep cover operatives in place that can report back actionable intelligence regarding their activity. Even then, we have to hope to hell we end up doing something about it in time.

These people are the very essence of evil and insanity. They actually do a lot less than they are capable of. Wouldn't it be better to hear that planes were stolen to be sold off as parts on the black market? To hear that these people were just thieves in it for the money instead of terrorists with unspeakable plans would almost make me feel better.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Jeep said:


> Nothing will change until the admin does. Once a Right winger is in office they will back off, just as Iran did with Ron Reagan. We are not thin spread as we were 2-3 years ago. We now also have a million plus combat vets who are more than likely armed here. Something bad is coming. I am just not concerned about where or when because I do not know. But there won't be an invasion and sadly but maybe needed there will be another holocaust, but it will be Muslims


So long as we do not elect a RINO-moderate-liberal-cooperating puppet.
I fear you're right about something bad coming.
Eleven lost commercial airliners are not enough to invade the US alone. However, terrorism thrives on the fears of the victims.
Eleven jets could inflict enough pain into our fragile economy, or major cities to cripple the sheeple.

Add to this some news I have today in my day-job:


> Mexico Cargo Theft Q2-2014
> 
> Threats to the supply chain industry have been changing over time in Mexico-from cargo thieves migrating, to less confrontational methods of stealing trailers, to stealing from trains and warehouses. The areas of criminal operation are becoming more centralized as they appear to be concentrating their efforts in the center of the country. Most of the activity is centralized in and around the area of the Mexican capital, Mexico City. By looking at the heat map depicting the risk levels for all incidents recorded over the last 12 months, a "theft corridor" appears to have taken root, extending from the Port of Veracruz to the cities of Guadalajara and Aguascalientes. Other areas considered as high risk are ports of entry and exit in North Mexico, and the highways used by carriers importing and exporting goods in and out of the country. Among those areas are the state of Tamaulipas, Nuevo Leon, Chihuahua and Baja California. Many of the areas considered as extremely risky in past months, such as Michoacán, show a slight decrease in risk levels. This can be attributed to an increase in law enforcement activity in an attempt to reduce the activity of organized criminal organizations.


Traditional tactics to disrupt a supply line to delay the enemy advancement may not apply here. The cartels control more supplies than ever and are friends to the terrorists... since they both use similar tactics...

Something is coming. It will be painful. Thank God we have more vets than bureaucrats.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Who says they are lost?


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Don't assume everyone in the western hemisphere are allies with the US.

Western Africa is the new growing piracy industry epicenter. Oil Pirates and the Mystery Ship

Additionally, 18 percent of all the piracy attacks are on tankers.

Venezuela, is not our friend, neither is Cuba, and Peru, Honduras, and Argentina could be the next dominoes to effectively end the Monroe Doctrine.

To move aircraft across the Atlantic unnoticed is easier than you think. Yes you could see the satellite imagery. 
But IFF is a box that can move from aircraft to aircraft easily and simply identifies the aircraft at a "friendly" to airports.
Why would we think bad guys could not get an aircraft across the Atlantic? If they can steal your credit card info, make phony passports, could they not simulate a phony friendly aircraft?

I do not seek to instill fear, or pad a resume for MSNBC or InfoWars, when terror comes - Kill it or be controlled by it.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Although we should be concerned about the aircraft, I think that Europe should be even more so. Can anyone see the possibility of 2 or 3 of them flying into the Vatican? How about the Eiffel Tower? The French have outlawed burkhas which has ticked off allot of Muslims. As for us, I believe that cities on the East Coast are within range, although they won't have full fuel tanks like that did during 9-11.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

shotlady said:


> muslims. im really trying to understand why good sense isn't being used. look at the little gal that was suspended for saying "bless you" to her class mate. does nobody have any sense? do libs really believe they will be spared and get to walk away with their heads?
> 
> is it a good thing that isis is beheading journalists? so finally the enemedia will cover how crummy these folks are?


This is 40 plus years of liberal political correctness indoctrination in universities coming home to roost.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

shotlady said:


> I must say im a bit agitated and really don't know what to think.
> 
> look at france, look at Brittan being overran by islamists. why aren't we protecting the boarder? drawing down the size of the military. why is everyone standing there worrying about being PC- the lawmakers... what's the pay off?
> 
> ...


Libya was granted permission in August to allow students to study plane flying and nuclear theory. Reagan Banned them because of the terrorists in Libya.
Plus they're swimming in the pool in Tripoli


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

link:

Obama Ignores Congress, Lifts Ban on Libyans Training in U.S. as Pilots, Nuke Scientists - Judicial Watch


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

shotlady said:


> I must say im a bit agitated and really don't know what to think.
> 
> look at france, look at Brittan being overran by islamists. why aren't we protecting the boarder? drawing down the size of the military. why is everyone standing there worrying about being PC- the lawmakers... what's the pay off?
> 
> ...


The short and wise ass answer....

Elections have consequences.

If and when we are directly attacked I'm sure the 52% of the voters that out the current admin in office will want them also protecting and defending us.


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

Back to my post # 4 here.

1895gunner


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Here are some more aircaft to add to their inventory...ISIS Capture Russian Jets In Syria, Tell Vladimir Putin He?s Next

ISIS has jets! :shock:


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

Maybe these planes will be used in the big attack on the US and Europe that ISIS said would happen soon.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

They picked the wrong fight.


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> They picked the wrong fight.


Anyone who has picked a fight with us always has picked the wrong fight.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Common theme I see missing from alot of posts....If you have access to Jumbo Jets, you more than likely have personnel who can fly, ATC's and the gammut. They got bomb makers and shit, they got everyone they need in places they need.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Glenn Beck today--- 11 missing planes that are a couple hours, flying time, from the oil fields in the mid east.
What if they are used to disrupt the flow of oil?
Flown into processing plants, refineries.
That would cause worldwide problems, especially here.
They could be flown here, but there are a lot of targets over there--- like Isreal, our bases in Qutar, etc.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Well heres the thing about "What If". My First Sergeant used to say "If a Bullfrog had wings he wouln't bump his ass everytime he jumped". I don't what if things, I realize the possibilities.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Jeep said:


> Well heres the thing about "What If". My First Sergeant used to say "If a Bullfrog had wings he wouln't bump his ass everytime he jumped". I don't what if things, I realize the possibilities.



Your 1st Sgt was not an electrician, eh?

Any time an electrician had to troubleshoot something more complex than a burned out light bulb he'll likely start with a "what if".
Often an pilot might call the hangar on the radio and state his problem so we could prepare for the troubleshooting plan. 
We would spread out the schematics and discuss the pilots discrepancy and symptoms. Great way to get the rookies thinking before they start breaking things apart.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

I don't know if I would worry too much after all I am sure our Lord and our Savior as Jamie Foxx so eloquently put it....has a laser like focus on this issue and will take a measured but common sense approach to dealing with this issue...if he has time between rounds of Golf and Fund Raisers for Democrats to deal with it.

If they end up in the side of a building, I cant wait to hear a Liberal whine about it...Im just gonna smile and say "I told you so".


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

There's concern that the ISIS group may have gotten a hold of some of Syria's undeclared chemical weapons. Put them in a plane and fly them somewhere.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Some good points made on this thread and a few others about ISIS, drug cartels, the networks they influence, their money, etc. 
Good points made about the hardiness of the muslims and the soft passive activist US residents (not all are residents, citizens).
There are a millions of armed American vets, and solid country folks in our heartland.
They may not have enough ammo right now, but if ISIS and friends strike fear in the metros, they will not get any farther.
ISIS is experienced at urban fighting, sandy and mountain terrain, not our creeks and backroads
In the mean time a box of ammo every payday, go to the range monthly, exercise as often as you're able, practice improving your relationship with your Creator, and teach your kids to do the same.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I just went out to the man cave and hugged my Dillon.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> I just went out to the man cave and hugged my Dillon.


I dunno whut a Dillon is.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Someone help me out here. Two US fighters are flying along watching an Aircraft it crashes and they can't find it. How in the heck do you lose something being watched by TWO Us fighters.( and a C130)

Unresponsive private plane still missing after crash off Jamaican coast | Fox News


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Someone help me out here. Two US fighters are flying along watching an Aircraft it crashes and they can't find it. How in the heck do you lose something being watched by TWO Us fighters.( and a C130)
> 
> Unresponsive private plane still missing after crash off Jamaican coast | Fox News


Since the Americans with Disabilities Act was passed, they let blind guys fly planes now.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I don't know radar and all that stuff, but bad guys managed to get two planes into NYC in 9/11 and nothing happened!! Yea, our gov is on top of things!! 2 F-16's for a small commuter plane and nothing for commercial airline off flight path!!??! And the plane was leaving the states!! OMG.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

CWOLDOJAX said:


> I dunno whut a Dillon is.


maybe its the same thing as if I went and hugged my Anthony? he is not having fun at camp with the marines says it rains all the time. and the platoon gets shot up and makes the cptn look bad when its his turn to stalk the platoon and take them out. they made him stop and sit down while the platoon got yelled at for an hour for letting him kill them(thanks front sight and gun craft).lol I wish I could hug him


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

He may not be having fun, but in the back of his mind, he knows he'll one bad ass dude when he gets done. There's joy in that.jmo. What do they call that, separation anxiety, I have that now. My only child, daughter, went off to u of m twin cities a week ago. Miss and worry about her no end!!


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

I made for damn sure the boys were bad ass when they showed up 

people may laugh when I roll up. but I guarantee they are crying on my way out the door


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

shotlady said:


> I made for damn sure the boys were bad ass when they showed up
> 
> people may laugh when I roll up. but I guarantee they are crying on my way out the door


I've seen most of your range videos. If you tell me to laugh, I will laugh. If you tell me to cry, I will find cover.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Someone help me out here. Two US fighters are flying along watching an Aircraft it crashes and they can't find it. How in the heck do you lose something being watched by TWO Us fighters.( and a C130)
> 
> Unresponsive private plane still missing after crash off Jamaican coast | Fox News


I watched this transpire via Twitter yesterday.
The US jets, I believe did not enter Cuban airspace. I dunno about the C130.
Lower and slower aircraft would be needed to pinpoint the wreckage. The Cayman Trench is over 4 miles deep.

The Vietnam Evac, (Operation Frequent Wind) taught this young sailor that the ocean can swallow aircraft quickly and deeply.

Hence I think it is believable.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I always go back to the fact that all they had on 9-11 was boxcutters. I mean really, thousands upon thousands of people died because nobody laughed in their freaking faces.

If an airplane is traveling at five or probably six hundred miles an hour and you have to catch up from behind and you were going 8 or 900 lets say 900-600= 300. It would be like going 300 mph then you figure in the time it takes to put weapons on. And the distance of the airbase. And the time it takes to get the word out that something is going on. I think of Malaysia airlines 370. They didn't report anything until the next day.

Then you have surface to air missiles that were protecting nuclear power plants. If you figure the airliner is coming down at 600 mph. The range of the missile is two miles. So 600/60=10 ten miles in a minute. 10/2=5. for a two mile missile. 60 seconds / five = 12 seconds to pull the trigger? Loose numbers though....


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm so pleased I was able to send them off so trained and they are happy im so trained. patti and I have another advanced pistol 2 day gun craft class in oct and I go to front sight for skill builder for thanksgiving.

screwloose is right the military offers such epic training!


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

and fox reports that the 11 missing planes are in libya with al quada

Al Qaeda has the 11 Missing Libya Jetliners - Pamela Geller, Atlas Shrugs


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

shotlady said:


> and fox reports that the 11 missing planes are in libya with al quada
> 
> Al Qaeda has the 11 Missing Libya Jetliners - Pamela Geller, Atlas Shrugs


Well now, isn't that comforting.


----------

